# North Alabama Trial



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby to second series
1,2,4,6,8,10,11,12,13,15,19,20,21,22,23

5,7,14 were scratched


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Derby- 12 called back to 3rd water series
1,6,10,11,12,13,15,19,20,21,22,23


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Gregg,
Are you in Greensboro this weekend?
-trudie


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

truka said:


> Gregg,
> Are you in Greensboro this weekend?
> -trudie


No, I am off this weekend, getting feedback from McCallie

Jason and Al are both at Bluegrass this weekend with Tinker and Reese.
I needed a week off, me and the girls are running Snowbird and Women's next weekend with Glen and Jenny.

I hope you are feeling better, we missed you last weekend...

Gregg


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Derby 4th at Black Cow

1,10,11,13,15,20,23

7 dogs


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Derby
1st - 11 Kippy
2nd - 20 Jonathan
3rd - 13
4th - 15
RJ - 10
jam - 23

Big congrats to Jonathan and Kippy!! Happy for both of you.

Heard open has 37 back. Don't have numbers.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

cakaiser said:


> Derby
> 1st - 11 Kippy
> 2nd - 20 Jonathan
> 3rd - 13
> ...


Hell yea, way to go Kip and Jonathon!!! Must of had something to do with McCallie marshalling


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to litter mates:
Faith=Derby 1st. & Tuff= Derby Jam.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Karma says "Way to go Django" congrats to Jonathon on your first trial with him and the 2nd.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Heard Steve O'Connell won Open a big congratulations


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Big congrats to Bill Billups and Smitty for winning the Am!! Bill also marshaled the Am, with Pam Parks. Thanks to both of you. 
2nd and 4th was John Stracka. 3rd was Connie Swanson. Don't know jams.

Thanks to all that helped. Lorne Langevin, for doing the Q. John McCallie and Jonathan McClendon, for the Derby. And last but certainly not least...Paul Sletten and Charlie Moody, for making the open run so smoothly.
And Tammy Bell. Who is always there, doing anything needed. And Lanier Fogg.
Thanks to the judges.

Probably am leaving someone out, so again...thanks to all that helped, in any way.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A huge congratulations to Bill and Smitty! We are so happy for you!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to a successfully run trial! Special congratulations to Bill and Smitty . . . Becky said it all!

rita


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Way to go, Steve! That's huge!

rita


----------



## E Zeiders (Nov 7, 2009)

Congratulations to Bill Billups and Smitty on winning the AM. Also, terrific marshalling job! You're a dual winner!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

bill and shmitty win!!!!!!!! very happy for you both!!!!!!
jmc


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Great job Bill and Smitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

cakaiser said:


> Probably am leaving someone out, so again...thanks to all that helped, in any way.


who did you forget? 

oh yeah, that guy you are married to! thanks dick!

oh yeah another one, that awesome event secretary! thanks mrs. kaiser!;-)


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Big Congrats to Steve O'connell on the open win. Thanks to the Keith Griffith and Ben Sutton for putting on great trial in not the best of weather. The am ran smoothly mostly because of great marshalling at the open by Paul Sletton and Charlie Moody. It really helps when pros step up to help the clubs like Paul and Charlie always do. Lots of folks pro and amateur pitched in to help.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Way to go Bill Billups and Smitty on the Am win!!


----------



## MBoley (Mar 9, 2015)

congrats to those who placed


----------

